# Grated Freeze Dried Liver



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

BellaDella said:


> So, hubby started grating cheese over Bella's food. Parmesan, Romano, cheddar, any kind and Bella ate it up! No wonder her weight gain was acceptable.... We all know that that had to STOP!


How come dogs don't know that they're not supposed to eat dairy. Rango also loves his cheese. I wrap his probiotics & daily vitamins in soft goats cheese & down they go- GULP


----------

